# new pics of my red eyed snow white baby



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im looking in my CRS tank today to check on mamma snowwhite who is berried, and just generally looking around.

I spot one of my young snow whites and realised that it is the baby snow that I took from the hybrid tank.

I remember I wanted to have it grow up in the CRS tank, 
instead of the TB/Mischling tank.

Here are some new pics of it....interestingly it now has one red dot on its head  
Not sure what its going to throw if it is crossed back with anything TB or CRS, but it sure is a unique looking baby. Pic was taken with it in a bowl on my desk, so it does look more yellow
but its isn't its snow white!

One dot,red eyed snow white shrimp 


































just in case you forgot what it looked like as a baby here is the first baby shot I got of it with its sibling. You can clearly see the red eyes.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

snow white with a red dot on the head is rare!! you better do selective breeding with them, if you managed to breed them in the future sell me some anna


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Abraham if I DO ever get this one to breed I will put you on the top of the list. 

I am still not sure what exactly it is, I KNOW its a hybrid...so will be interesting to see what it will throw in the future.

I am restocking my CRS high grade tank with new mosura's so it will have a lot of company in the future.

I think its a  shrimp!


----------

